# Season finale - 2017 HS Football.



## ronlane (Nov 20, 2017)

And just like that they season is over. On to indoor sports (and different lighting challenges) now.

1) Stretching out.




2) Watch the ball.



3) Is this a fumble or not???




I will say getting to shoot on Saturday afternoon is nice compared to the dark of Friday night lights.

On #3, I have the frame before this one, this one and one more with the knee either down or just barely above the turf. The ball was out in the third image and in the first he has it securely under his arm. The officials called him down and therefore no fumble.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 20, 2017)

I looked at the photos before reading your post and I wondered if he dropped the ball in #3. Really nice set from you again.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 20, 2017)

You've really,really upped your capabilities over the last year, Ron.


----------



## Destin (Nov 20, 2017)

Beautiful images. 

Always think it’s funny when I have photo evidence to prove that the officials got it wrong.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 20, 2017)

Super set. Great action.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 20, 2017)

Good job; nailed the timing!


----------



## ronlane (Nov 21, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I looked at the photos before reading your post and I wondered if he dropped the ball in #3. Really nice set from you again.



Thank you. I'm glad you looked first, that was my intent to see who would catch on to that.



Derrel said:


> You've really,really upped your capabilities over the last year, Ron.



Thank you, I've been trying to put in the work this season.



Destin said:


> Beautiful images.
> 
> Always think it’s funny when I have photo evidence to prove that the officials got it wrong.



Thank you. I captured at least 5 plays this season where the wrong call was made. I even have one from this game where the official called face mask but the player only has the jersey at the collar.



jcdeboever said:


> Super set. Great action.



Thank you.



tirediron said:


> Good job; nailed the timing!



Thank you.


----------



## JonA_CT (Nov 21, 2017)

Great shots, as always, Ron!

I'm surprised to hear the season is over already. Around here, the biggest rivalry game for most teams is on Thanksgiving morning, and then the three rounds of the playoffs start next week. They won't play the state championship games until the middle of December. In fact, most of the multi-sport athletes will be late to their winter sports.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 21, 2017)

JonA_CT said:


> Great shots, as always, Ron!
> 
> I'm surprised to hear the season is over already. Around here, the biggest rivalry game for most teams is on Thanksgiving morning, and then the three rounds of the playoffs start next week. They won't play the state championship games until the middle of December. In fact, most of the multi-sport athletes will be late to their winter sports.



Thanks. We start our 10 week season in September and then for the top two classes it is a 3 week play-off with a bye between the semi's and the finals. All of the smaller classes will go until Dec 8th or Dec 15th.


----------



## ac12 (Dec 31, 2017)

I like #1 and #2.  GREAT shots.

Here the varsity football play at night, under lights. So low light shooting.  
How I would love to shoot varsity during the day, so I don't have to crank up the ISO level.  And have to deal with the shadows from the field lights, where you are lucky to see the face.

I just got a 35mm f/1.8, for the indoor sports, and it made a BIG difference in image quality over my 18-140 GP zoom.
I am now shooting at 1/1000 sec, f/2, ISO 3200.
The old rule still works, "FAST glass for indoor sports."
BTW, I am shooting on the floor of the gym, not in the bleachers.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 1, 2018)

ac12 said:


> I like #1 and #2.  GREAT shots.
> 
> Here the varsity football play at night, under lights. So low light shooting.
> How I would love to shoot varsity during the day, so I don't have to crank up the ISO level.  And have to deal with the shadows from the field lights, where you are lucky to see the face.
> ...



Thank you. Yes, most of our HS season is on Thursday or Friday night on fields that aren't lite great. This was a play-off semi-final game played on a Saturday afternoon. There was a second game played there after this one but I did not stay.

I have been using a 24-70 f/2.8 or an 85 f/1.8 for shooting indoors for basketball. You are right, fast glass is key for any of it.


----------



## ac12 (Jan 29, 2018)

The only problem with FAST glass, is that it is HEAVY.  At least for this old man.
I have to pass on the f/2.8 lens and get the lighter f/4 lens.  
It hurts to have to give up that extra stop of light, in low light.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 29, 2018)

ac12 said:


> The only problem with FAST glass, is that it is HEAVY.  At least for this old man.
> I have to pass on the f/2.8 lens and get the lighter f/4 lens.
> It hurts to have to give up that extra stop of light, in low light.



That's why I use a monopod when I've used a 300 2.8. Actually I use a monopod at night with my 70-200mm f/2.8 as well. I have a $100 carbon fiber one that is light and works great.


----------



## ac12 (Jan 29, 2018)

ronlane said:


> ac12 said:
> 
> 
> > The only problem with FAST glass, is that it is HEAVY.  At least for this old man.
> ...



Maybe worth a try.
I'm going to have to borrow the 80-200 f/2.8 and the Canon T7 from the school, then try shooting a soccer game with the lens on a monopod.  That will require a change in the way I pivot to follow the action.

A carbon fiber monopod would be more comfortable to hold, in cold ambient temp than an aluminum monopod.

But for my personal use, the $2,800 70-200 f/2.8 lens is out of my budget.  I can afford the $1,300 70-200 f/4 lens.  I cannot write off the f/2.8 lens against income, cuz I don't make any money shooting pix.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 29, 2018)

ac12 said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > ac12 said:
> ...



Yes, the foam on my CF monopod makes it nice to hold in the cold weather. It will take some adjustments getting used to it. But stick with it. I hardly notice a difference anymore.

Oh and don't discount the f/2.8, go used  Canon White f/2.8 70-200mm  Used DSLR Lenses & Film SLR Lenses buy at Adorama


----------



## ac12 (Jan 29, 2018)

Oh man, so tempting.
I just checked the Nikon 70-200 f/2.8 used lens, and they are close to the price of a new f/4 lens.   hmmmm
You just messed up my plans for my next lens.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 29, 2018)

ac12 said:


> Oh man, so tempting.
> I just checked the Nikon 70-200 f/2.8 used lens, and they are close to the price of a new f/4 lens.   hmmmm
> You just messed up my plans for my next lens.



Not messed up, just gave you options. Used 2.8 glass can be better than new 4.0 glass.


----------



## ac12 (Jan 29, 2018)

ronlane said:


> ac12 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh man, so tempting.
> ...



Yes, the price of the used 2.8 lens makes it VERY tempting.
Decisions, decisions.


----------



## ac12 (Feb 8, 2018)

Ron,
I tried the 80-200 f/2.8 on the monopod tonight at the soccer game on a Canon T7i crop body. 
I used it for half a game.  I shot the first half with my 18-140, to make sure I had something.  Then I shot the 2nd half with the 80-200.

The 80mm end was too long for the crop camera when the players came close to me, even backed away from the sideline.   OK, I'm spoiled by the 18-140.  A 24-120 on a FX body would work.

Pivoting the setup to track a player was difficult, as I had to pivot around the monopod.  I suppose tracking gets easier the more one uses the monopod setup.  I'll have to try it a few more times, to see if I can get the hang of using a monopod to track moving players.
The monopod did make it easier to work the zoom ring without twisting the camera.


----------

